# A hard moult or actual sickness?



## Katy (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi there fellow Tiel lovers,

I just registered for this site as I am confused about my Tiel's recent behavior. She is a young, hand raised grey and yellow tiel whom is molting at the moment. For the past couple of days she has been sleeping on the bottom of her cage and looking scruffy (haven't seen her groom, but have been busy lately)

When I go up to the cage she wakes up and approaches me and wants out. She will then climb onto my chest and go to sleep ( she's sleeping there right now as I type this) She's been a lot quieter and she slept in hr bird hammock last night. ( Not on the bottom of her cage- she only does it in the daytime) 

The thing thats worrying me is, SHE NEVER SLEEPS IN THAT HAMMOCK. Its a completely different behavior for her to show and I know this could mean either a. she has gotten used to the hammock and is loving it or b. she's actually quite sick. More alarmingly was the fact that I got her out today and she flew to a floor and went to sleep on the floor. ( Never done that before and I know its not normal)

and I know- I should take her to the vet- but the bird specialist isn't open until Monday and (as myself being a vet nurse) I know taking her to any other clinic where they don't know birds is a waste of time as they will refer me to the specialist if its not an obvious problem.


Her eyes are bright and clear, her vent is clean and her breathing doesn't seem labored or noisy. She does seem a bit dirtier than usual- however I saw her groom yesterday. She still demands head scratches and is currently chewing on my zipper on my jumper ( she's just woken up again)

The main problem is lethargy- still eating/drinking okay, but really not herself. Any comments? I haven't wormed her in a while, but she's an only bird so I try to only do her every 3 months.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Molting may cause a bird to be cranky and nap more, but it shouldnt cause actual lethargy like you're describing. I'd get a vet check ASAP, probably with blood work if there aren't any notable symptoms. Please do keep us updated, and welcome to the forum.

ETA: If she's an indoor bird, regular worming isn't necessary and isn't recommended.


----------



## rashid100 (Oct 3, 2012)

Probably molt... Tiels go through a period when they go crazy!!


----------



## Katy (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks Enigma, I'll be taking her to Lynfield (Exotic's vet) on monday afternoon, which is the earliest I can do. I'm also going to put a heat pad in her hammock (although she doesn't seem cold) so she doesn't chill at night.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If you can find some brewer's yeast and sprinkle it on her food it may help. It helps relieve stress and molting is very stressful. Hopefully she feels better soon!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Katy said:


> Thanks Enigma, I'll be taking her to Lynfield (Exotic's vet) on monday afternoon, which is the earliest I can do. I'm also going to put a heat pad in her hammock (although she doesn't seem cold) so she doesn't chill at night.


Please do watch her closely. You probably know this, but birds hide illness very well, and can go downhill extremely quickly by the time they start acting sick. So if you start to notice her going downhill, you may need to take her to an emergency vet even if they dont specialize in birds.


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jun 2, 2012)

My cockatiel just went through a recent heavy molt. He was a little less active for a couple of days. I did rush him off to the vet. I monitor his weight very closely so I noticed a drop in his weight accompanied by his extra napping so I was worried.

I would weigh her over the next few days. If she's losing weight, I would be making an appointment with the vet. Get the brewers yeast too. I picked up a vitamin/protein supplement from my vet for Kevin, and he perked up a bit after that too.

He's back to normal now, but during the heaviest part of his molt I was completely freaked out. I was so sure he was sick. 

Having said that...I don't regret rushing him to the vet. It's definitely worth it for your own peice of mind. Kevin was found to have low protein levels after we ran tests, so we have been working to rectify that - it's linked to his molting too.


----------

